# Three Hidden Chicks - Free this weekend



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

What happens when you try to sneak baby chicks up to your bedroom at bedtime?
A cute story and only 0.99!

Three Hidden Chicks - A Bedtime Story


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you, bought it with a one click.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hope you enjoy Three Hidden Chicks - and your little audience too!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I think my grandkids might be a little old for this, but it sounds cute.  I just love hitting that one-click button for such a bargain.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Hope you enjoy Three Hidden Chicks - and your little audience too!


I'm sure we will.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

NSaW,
I could just watch that kitten avatar all day!
Thanks for your purchase!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm leaving in a few minutes to vacation with my grandchildren. I bought this to read to my 3 yr old and 7 month old grandsons. I'm so glad someone is thinking about books for the Kindle that can be read to children.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Kathy!  Have a great vacation!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Just klicked and got my copy.  My grandsons will be with me for a couple of days next weekend.  They love to be read to.  
thank you
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Deb,
Thanks and I hope your grandsons and you enjoy! 
Carol


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I haven't had a chance to read this to my granddaughter, but I read it myself.  It reminded me of Easters when I was a child.  They used to give away little chicks, which promptly died.  One year, my aunt was determined to keep them alive.  She actually raised five of them in the living room, under a lamp to keep them warm.  Once they were strong enough, she took them to a farm.  

So I can just visualize three little girls wanting to take three little chicks to bed with them.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I can just visualize three little girls wanting to take three little chicks to bed with them.


ME TOO! I told Carol today, (I got to meet her at the Koffe & Kindle meet at Starbucks  ) that she HAS to find an illustrator! I could picture it so clearly, but would love some adorable pictures to go with it when reading to the kiddo's.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Gertie,
So glad you enjoyed it. You might want to check out my latest:

A Wild Ride - a bedtime story

Thanks!
Carol


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's a weekly nudge.  Folks have been enjoying this story.  You might want to check it out.....


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I've been looking for something to read to my granddaughter...  Thanks for thinking of the little ones!!!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Cowgirl,
I hope they enjoy it!

Still 0.80.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I guess Amazon took all the discounts away, so the price is back to 1.00.  It would be nice if they reinstated the 20% discount.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Did I ever tell you how much my granddaughter enjoyed this story?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Gertie!  So glad she enjoyed it!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A quick bedtime story - for the little ones!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Stop by and take a peek!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

This is a nice bedtime story for young children!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Carol:

If neversleepaswink with my favortie kitty licking avatar has bought this one, even though I have no kids, I'll dig up the $ .80 to read it.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My granddaughter loved it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> I just bought your Hidden Chicks and Wild Ride books to read to my granddaughter. She's five and not only loves to be read to but loves animals, as well.
> 
> Thank you for helping me introduce her to Kindle stories.


Carol, I didn't know you had another bedtime story. Got it. Only I don't know how to wrap it for Christmas and put it under the tree.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ed, Thanks.  Silly boy....

Cobbie, thank you and I hope your granddaughter enjoys them!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

For your little ones to enjoy.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Carol, I didn't know you had another bedtime story. Got it. Only I don't know how to wrap it for Christmas and put it under the tree.


Gertie - Hope your granddaughter enjoyed both stories! 
I guess we need virtual bows to wrap up our Kindle stories!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A silly story....


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A fun story to read to a special little one!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Three Hidden Chicks - A Bedtime Story. Read it to your little ones this weekend! Maybe they'll get into as much mischief!

http://www.amazon.com/Three-Hidden-Chicks-Bedtime-Story/dp/B001INWDUS%3FSubscriptionId%3D191QQXMKQHK0QVM06SG2%26tag%3Dkbpst-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB001INWDUS


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I just saw this thread and I will be babysitting my three grandchildren this weekend.  Perfect timing!  I will be ordering right away.  Thank you!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you Margaret!  
I have anther bedtime story - A Wild Ride.  You can click on it in my signature!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Carol - I read _Three Hidden Chicks _ to my three grandchilden before bed on Friday. I did change the three little girls to two girls and a boy and they loved it. It was just the right length for children under five, and a special treat for them to hear a story from Grammy's special book machine. I will be sharing _A Wild __ Ride_ with them the next time they spend the night. Thank you for the story.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you so much Margaret!  I'm glad they enjoyed it!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Read a story to someone special this weekend!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

How do you sneak a fluffy baby chick up to bed with you?  Three clever little girls find a way.....
A perfect Easter-time story to read to your little ones!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

In honor of Annalog's soon-to-arrive chicks, a children's story for your amusement!
You may want to check out her thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,17786.0.html
Some of us have spent alot of time there!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

If you have little ones to read to, this might be the perfect bedtime story!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A story for little ones.  What happens when you sneak a baby chick up to your bedroom at bedtime?
click on the links below for other children's stories!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A sweet bedtime story for young children/grandchildren!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

What child can resist a fluffy baby chick?  Just click on the link in my signature to find out!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A nice story for bedtime!  0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Please stop by and see if this might be a good story to read to a little one in your life!  They don't stay little for long!  My youngest is headed off to college next year - how did that happen?
You can click on the link in my signature.  Only 0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Cuddle with a special little one and read a good story together!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

You can hardly go wrong with this 0.99 story!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Fluffy baby chicks - how irresistible!  A story for young children.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

What happens when you try to sneak baby chicks up to your bedroom at bedtime?
A cute story and only 0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A fun story to read to a special little one!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Snuggle up and read a cute story to your little ones!  They grow up far too quickly!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A cute story for little ones.  And only 0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

How do you sneak a fluffy baby chick up to bed with you?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Baby chicks - irresistible!  You don't have to feed or clean up after the ones in this story!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Cuddle with a special little one and read a good story together!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A nice story for bedtime!  0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Read this cute story to your special little ones!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

This cute story will give your little ones the giggles!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A good time of year to curl up with your little ones and read a story together!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A great story for Storytime!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A great story to read at nap-time or anytime - for your little ones.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Three Hidden Chicks is a cute short story to read to your mischievous little ones.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A story that might give your little ones naughty ideas!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A good time of year to curl up with your little ones and read a story together!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

How can you sneak a yellow, fluffy, baby chick up to your bedroom?  0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

This cute story will give your little ones the giggles!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Read this cute story to your special little ones!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Cuddle up with your little ones and read a story together. Three Hidden Chicks is a story of mischief.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

How can you sneak a yellow, fluffy, baby chick up to your bedroom?  0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

What happens when you try to sneak baby chicks up to your bedroom at bedtime?
A cute story and only 0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Three Hidden Chicks is a cute short story to read to your mischievous little ones.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Free for the next 3 days!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

It's a great time of year to read a story to your little ones!  Three Hidden Chicks is a cute story full of mischief!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Three young cousins try to sneak baby chicks up to their bedroom......  Laughter ensues!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Happy New Year!  Find a good story to start the New Year right!
Three Hidden Chicks is a fun read for your little ones!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

What happens when you try to sneak baby chicks up to your bedroom at bedtime?
A cute story and only 0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Three young cousins try to sneak baby chicks up to their bedroom......  Laughter ensues!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Free this weekend!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Free this weekend.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Free this weekend!


----------

